# pentium or amd athelon???



## pravin4u (May 18, 2004)

HI guys help me buy processor! according tu u which one is better?? pentium or amd athelon??

one more thing does pentium IV 3.0 with ht tech. support 64 bit processing?? 

which one of amd's is equivalent to intels pentium IV 3.0 with ht?

Give ur poll


----------



## theraven (May 18, 2004)

no p4 with ht doesnt support 64 bit computing .
u need to pget the amd 64 processor for tht
p 4 3 gig equivalent is the amd 3000 !!
they name it very aptly !
tho ofcourse it doesnt match 3gigz .. it matches performance
yet id still say pentium !


----------



## avi_avadhut (May 18, 2004)

*costly but still pentium4*

Hi i will also go with Pentium4.

wait for some time and you will get 64 bit pentium version.

xp 64bit is also there to help you.

bye

avi


----------



## JAK (May 18, 2004)

why on earth do u want a 64 bit processor anyway..????


----------



## ujjwal (May 18, 2004)

AMD is generally better value wise, but the higher P4 ht processors are good. It all depends on the cost ... And yeah, if an AMD 64 3000+ fits in the budget, go for it. It will give nearly equal performance to the p4 3 ghz, and add 64 bit support.


----------



## cruisetjj (May 19, 2004)

AMD is cheaper, Intel processors are costly...
Intel has been i the market for a decade...amd is new

So it depends on what matters most to you...if it's cost, go for an AMD
If you want stability, reliability etc, go for an Intel (i'm not saying AMD aint stable...just that it's new)


----------



## techno_funky (May 19, 2004)

PENTIUM MY LOVE


----------



## Sinnet (May 19, 2004)

dood
a pentium 4 2.8 ghz runs at 2800mhz
a amd athlon xp 2800+ runs at 2083mhz
yet it performs on par with a p4 2.8 
and the amd does with with a mhz deficieny of 717mhz 
now u dont need to be a PhD in nuclear physics to tell which is a better product and to add icing to the cake amd costs lower than a pentium 4 

frankly speaking U DONT NEED A 64 BIT PROCESSOR FOR THE NEXT 2 YEARS ATLEAST AT HOME USER LEVEL 

so i'd advise to go in for a amd athlon xp processor now with a nforce2 based mother board (i'd suggest ASUS A7N8X-E Delux)

if u want a p4 system wait a bit for newer prescott processors and newer boards on the grantsdale chipset 

cos the present mobo's dont utilize the entire potential of prescotts 

so if u want amd go now 

if u want pentium wait a bit

and IF U DO want to go in for a 64 bit processor 
go in for a amd athlon 64 or athlon 64 fx51 

use VIA KT800 chipset based mobo or nForce3 based board 

the choice is urs 

but my vote goes to AMD 
enjoy


----------



## shadowdm (May 19, 2004)

When it comes to price/performance amd is better. But I've to admit that it is offset by the high cost of motherboards that support amd(They are really scarce,and praise assus).


----------



## subhro (May 19, 2004)

*AMD vs Intel*

The question of AMD or Pentium purely depends on your requirements. The number crunching power of Pentiums are much better than AMD, thus making them a better gaming/graphics rendering processor. On the other hand AMD has better pipelines. Also AMD processors have the unique property of being able to rename registers on the fly, thus saving precious processor cycles which Intel processors spend MOVing data from one register to the other. Considering the price aspect, AMDs are definitely the winner. But again Pentium motherboards are comparatively cheaper.

Subhro


----------



## theraven (May 19, 2004)

well said sinnet ... well said


----------



## tuxfan (May 19, 2004)

Depends on your use. For all normal use, AMD is no problem at all. Actually, in some of the benchmarks, AMD performed better. Its cheaper too!!


----------



## Sinnet (May 20, 2004)

first of all thnx raven 
secondly 
AMD mobo's arent costly !!
a krypton mobo with nforce2 chipset costs like 3.8k (ddr400/ata133/5.1soundetc)
where as even though the ASUS A7N8X-E Delux mobo is costly compared to other amd mobo's it's price is justified !!
cos it has IEEE1394/SATA150/Soundstorm Dolby 5.1/SPDIF/WIFI SLOT/NVIDIA LAN/GIGABIT LAN/TWIN BANK MEMORY ARCHITECTURE/and other frills 
put all these in a intel based board and the price shoots up beyond the cost of the amd board 
so saying they r costly and rare is not exactly justifiable 
and earlier ppl said amd's get HOT !!
but look at present 478 pin prescotts  they GET HOT hehe
neway
finally the choice is for buyer to make 
enjoy


----------

